# Kinemon vs. Pre-skip Zoro



## MYJC (Jan 1, 2014)

Fight takes place on Banaro Island, no-prep, no knowledge. Starting distance is 50m. Who takes it, and what difficulty?


----------



## Magentabeard (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon, I think he's pretty strong right now. Probably inbetween Franky and Sanji level.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon. 

Just ask yourself this. Do you the Pre-skip Zoros middle section can put pressure on current brook?


----------



## Lance (Jan 1, 2014)

Interesting! Seeing how a dead Samurai gave him troubles in TB, I would say this alive will take this with extreme difficulty. Still we don't know to suggest exactly who would win cause we haven't seen much of Kinemon


----------



## tanman (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon takes him _easily_.
He's just way out of Zoro's league in every respect.


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 1, 2014)

Kin low diff if any


----------



## November (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon takes this


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon used Gomu Gomu no El Thor Jambe.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jan 1, 2014)

Hmm, surprised with some of the posts in the thread. What about Kinemon vs pre-skip Luffy or Kinemon vs pre-skip Lucci, would that also be a low diff. fight for Kinemon too?

Don't get me wrong, I definitely see Kinemon winning this, but I don't see him winning over someone like Luffy or Zoro with anything less than mid diff.


----------



## Doma (Jan 1, 2014)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Hmm, surprised with some of the posts in the thread. What about Kinemon vs pre-skip Luffy or Kinemon vs pre-skip Lucci, would that also be a low diff. fight for Kinemon too?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I definitely see Kinemon winning this, but I don't see him winning over someone like Luffy or Zoro with anything less than mid diff.



It would be a low-diff fight if he took all three of them on at once. The guy had no difficulty cutting through a solid steel shutter which was like two feet thick. There's also the baby dragon feat which I think was definitely harder than steel but it's difficult to measure it's durability. Basically, he's casually putting out as much power if not more than even Zoro's Asura. 

His other stats are harder to determine. But I'm just assuming his swordsmanship isn't going to be way, way higher than his other stats and that his speed and strength are also a crapload higher than pre-skip Luffy, Zoro, or Lucci.


----------



## Sayonara (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon most likely with low difficulty.


----------



## MYJC (Jan 1, 2014)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Hmm, surprised with some of the posts in the thread. What about Kinemon vs pre-skip Luffy or Kinemon vs pre-skip Lucci, would that also be a low diff. fight for Kinemon too?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I definitely see Kinemon winning this, but I don't see him winning over someone like Luffy or Zoro with anything less than mid diff.



I agree.

IMO people tend to underrate pre-skip characters and assume that any pre-skip character automatically loses to any character introduced after the timeskip. Which isn't true. I've yet to see anything from Kinemon indicating that he's so strong he'd curbstomp a member of the M3, pre- or post- skip. Hopefully we get a good Kinemon fight this arc so we can properly gauge him. All we know for sure is that Kinemon would be stomped by current Law.



Doma said:


> It would be a low-diff fight if he took all three of them on at once. The guy had no difficulty cutting through a solid steel shutter which was like two feet thick. There's also the baby dragon feat which I think was definitely harder than steel but it's difficult to measure it's durability. Basically, he's casually putting out as much power if not more than even Zoro's Asura.
> 
> His other stats are harder to determine. But I'm just assuming his swordsmanship isn't going to be way, way higher than his other stats and that his speed and strength are also a crapload higher than pre-skip Luffy, Zoro, or Lucci.




Hasn't Zoro been able to cut through steel since, like, Alabasta? I don't think Kinemon being able to do so as well proves much. Certainly not that he could low-diff all of the M3 at once.


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 1, 2014)

Kin's torso > Brook >> Preskip Zoro


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon definitely takes this, probably low diff but no more.


----------



## Doma (Jan 1, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Hasn't Zoro been able to cut through steel since, like, Alabasta? I don't think Kinemon being able to do so as well proves much. Certainly not that he could low-diff all of the M3 at once.



Yes, but the point was that Zoro needs his strongest techniques to do it whereas Kinemon does it with ease.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 1, 2014)

^kin torso is not stronger than brook. Brook was freaked out and run away before they could even have a proper fight. They killed the small dragon that was stronger than the big dragon Zoro killed together so they should be in the same ballpark. 

Ot kinemon low diff preskip Zoro


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jan 1, 2014)

Zoro is going to need a long shower after this battle because Kinemon completely shits on him.


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 1, 2014)

Urouge said:


> ^kin torso is not stronger than brook. Brook was freaked out and run away before they could even have a proper fight. They killed the small dragon that was stronger than the big dragon Zoro killed together so they should be in the same ballpark.
> 
> Ot kinemon low diff preskip Zoro



Even if they're in the same ballpark, that doesn't mean Kinemon isn't stronger (personally I think Kin is above Franky rather than  close to Brook... and you know I love my Brook)

Zoro and Sanji are in the same ballpark, yet Zoro > Sanji.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon thrashes. The idea that the first samurai of Wano we see who clearly is being portrayed consistently as strong would be someone only moderately or less above pre-ts Zoro is rather implausible. As for his feats we've got fending off and impressing post-timeskip Brooke with no legs or eyes, taking a kick in the face from Doflamingo and being only somewhat hurt and ready to go again, slicing a gigantic explosion that no one knew was going to occur like it was nobody's business, cutting down that thick steel door with Zoro and cutting down a dragon apparently harder than steel (with Brooke, who used his ice element against its fire, but keep in mind both wanted to do it alone, the team-up was more to give them a good feat to than because it was necessary I think, besides of course cutting the fire which Brooke wouldn't have been able to).


----------



## trance (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon low difficulty and that's being quite generous. He cut the smaller dragon which was way more durable than a Pacifista that Zoro could only scratch with a sneak attack and a technique specifically created for concentrated cutting power. He should be more or less on par with current Brook who far outclasses pre-TS Zoro even in his best showing.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon stomping ground.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 1, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> Even if they're in the same ballpark, that doesn't mean Kinemon isn't stronger (personally I think Kin is above Franky rather than  close to Brook... and you know I love my Brook)
> 
> Zoro and Sanji are in the same ballpark, yet Zoro > Sanji.



I actually agree I put kinemon just above the mid trio but he's still in the same ballpark


----------



## tanman (Jan 1, 2014)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> What about Kinemon vs pre-skip Luffy or Kinemon vs pre-skip Lucci, would that also be a low diff. fight for Kinemon too?



Frankly, yes.
A Pacifista would mid-diff Lucci and high diff post-war Luffy. And Kinemon can probably kill a Pacifista without breaking a sweat, Not saying A>B>C logic is perfect, but I'm saying that the difference is so dramatic that the quirks of these fighters don't make much difference.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon low difficulty.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon slices and dices.


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinemon slices and dices. Stomp thread.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 1, 2014)

Come On. I see Kinemon even stronger than Franky who should low diff a Pacifista who is stronger than Pre Skip Zoro.

Kinemon very low diff.


----------



## Dunno (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys, even Post-TS Zoro wouldn't *stomp* pre-skip Zoro. It would probably be something around low diff, but definitely no one-shotting; It would still be a harder fight than any fight of his since the TS. With that in mind, Kinemon takes it mid diff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 1, 2014)

The fuck is wrong with people on this forum ? 

Kinemon oneshots pre skip Zoro even if Kinemon uses his penis instead of sword.


----------



## Quuon (Jan 2, 2014)

Zoro gets babyshaked.

Bad.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 2, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Hey guys, *even Post-TS Zoro wouldn't stomp pre-skip Zoro. It would probably be something around low diff, but definitely no one-shotting; It would still be a harder fight than any fight of his since the TS.* With that in mind, Kinemon takes it mid diff.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Jan 2, 2014)

He's probably a Zolotard .


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 2, 2014)

Rikudou No Sennin said:


> He's probably a Zolotard .



Spot on.


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 2, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Hey guys, even Post-TS Zoro wouldn't *stomp* pre-skip Zoro. It would probably be something around low diff, but definitely no one-shotting; It would still be a harder fight than any fight of his since the TS. With that in mind, Kinemon takes it mid diff.



Zoro's post timeskip attacks are way stronger then pre timeskip. KInemon cuts through Zoro.


----------



## tanman (Jan 2, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Hey guys, even Post-TS Zoro wouldn't *stomp* pre-skip Zoro. It would probably be something around low diff, but definitely no one-shotting; It would still be a harder fight than any fight of his since the TS. With that in mind, Kinemon takes it mid diff.



O_O
Are you saying that pre-skip Zoro was stronger than Monet, a Pacifista, and Steroid Hyouzou?
Follow-up Question: Are you on crack cocaine?


----------



## Zeus. (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol the guy that said Post-skip zoro can't one-shot his Pre-skip self is wrong.

It took the full power of the strawhat crew to take out one pacifista.

Post-skip zoro is capable of one-shotting a pacifista with a nameless attack. Big difference in 2 yrs brah.

Anyways, Kinemon low diff.


----------



## orochipein (Jan 3, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Hey guys, even Post-TS Zoro wouldn't *stomp* pre-skip Zoro. It would probably be something around low diff, but definitely no one-shotting; It would still be a harder fight than any fight of his since the TS. With that in mind, Kinemon takes it mid diff.



ZFG is that you??
Anw Kinemon roflstomps zolo


----------



## Gervin (Jan 3, 2014)

Kinemon easily.  Both his torso and his legs can solo.


----------



## Dunno (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok guys, I know you think you're clever, but you can't actually think Zoro would one-shot his pre-skip self. Just look at the amount of damage pre-skip Luffy was able to tank from among others Kizaru, Sengoku, VAs, Mihawk  during MF war. All of this after going through ID. Do you really think one attack from Zoro would do more damage than all of those attacks combined? 

This Zoro wank is seriously getting out of hand if the general consensus is that one attack from post-TS Zoro is more lethal than a couple of attacks from several different top tiers combined...


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 5, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Ok guys, I know you think you're clever, *but you can't actually think Zoro would one-shot his pre-skip self.*


Are you kidding? Post TS Zoro would one shot Pre TS Zoro with a butter knife. Unless you think Pre TS Zoro is more durable than a Pacifista.


Dunno said:


> Just look at the amount of damage pre-skip Luffy was able to tank from among others Kizaru, Sengoku, VAs, Mihawk  during MF war. All of this after going through ID. Do you really think one attack from Zoro would do more damage than all of those attacks combined?
> 
> This Zoro wank is seriously getting out of hand if the general consensus is that one attack from post-TS Zoro is more lethal than a couple of attacks from several different top tiers combined...


Luffy is not Zoro and plot armor is off here. Fail logic is failing.


----------



## MYJC (Jan 6, 2014)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Are you kidding? Post TS Zoro would one shot Pre TS Zoro with a butter knife. Unless you think Pre TS Zoro is more durable than a Pacifista.
> 
> Luffy is not Zoro and plot armor is off here. Fail logic is failing.




He has a point though. 

Pre-skip M3 aren't so fragile that they can't take *one* attack from a high tier.


----------



## tanman (Jan 6, 2014)

MYJC said:


> He has a point though.
> 
> Pre-skip M3 aren't so fragile that they can't take *one* attack from a high tier.



Depends on the attack.
The attack used to take out that Pacifista would be enough to take out pre-skip Zoro. However, Oda tends to have his characters hold back a lot against weaker opponents...for no particular reason.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 6, 2014)

MYJC said:


> He has a point though.
> 
> Pre-skip M3 aren't so fragile that they can't take *one* attack from a high tier.





tanman said:


> Depends on the attack.
> *The attack used to take out that Pacifista would be enough to take out pre-skip Zoro.*


This guy keeps reading my mind. It took the entire Pre TS crew to bring down one Pacifista. Post TS Zoro and Sanji took theirs out with little effort (and I doubt it requires both of them to oneshot a Pacifista).


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 6, 2014)

Dunno is ZFG's main account.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 9, 2014)

Zoro. T-bone difficulty.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 10, 2014)

^ worse than zfg


----------



## Dunno (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm everyone's main account.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 10, 2014)

Urouge said:


> ^ worse than zfg



It's funny because you're wrong yet you act like you're not on account of everyone on here being just as stupid as you.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 10, 2014)

You seriously think that preskip Zoro would give the t bone treatment to fuckig kinemon and you calling us stupid 

Please tell me how Zoro would be able to fodderized kinemon


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah because Zoro fodderized T-bone. Not stupid though, just really fucking dumb.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 10, 2014)

Bulb blub blub

He took care of him in a second I don't know what you call that but in here we call that fodderizing.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, that's my point. People here don't know shit about power levels. (Actually about anything in general.. )


----------



## Orca (Jan 10, 2014)

*Trolonoa*Zoro


----------



## Urouge (Jan 10, 2014)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Yeah, that's my point. People here don't know shit about power levels. (Actually about anything in general.. )



Says the guy who believe that preskip Zoro beats kinemon without too much difficulty  

You really are a troll


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 10, 2014)

Let's not feed the troll. Instead neg him so that people now he's a troll.


----------



## November (Jan 10, 2014)

> Yeah because Zoro fodderized T-bone. Not stupid though, just really fucking dumb.



Much Logic
Very Wanking
Wow


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 10, 2014)

Take any of Zoro's techs from the skip and he one shots preskip Zoro.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Jan 11, 2014)

If your a fan of any character, instead of wanking them for no particular reason and making others hate the character. That is my friend what's called being a Zolo fan. Except for couple here and there.


----------

